# Large enclosure



## Joshherp (Aug 23, 2020)

I’ve been looking for the biggest commercially available reptile enclosure I can find but wich is 1.20 m by 1.20M by 0.60m. I’m not keen on making one as I do not have the time but preferably need somethings bigger than that as it is for a pair ackie monitors. Does anyone know I bigger size and if so where?


----------



## Herpetology (Aug 24, 2020)

You can get custom built enclosures up to as big as you want lol

Like 12ftx12x12 if u want

For ackies pairyou would need 5x2x3


----------



## Joshherp (Aug 24, 2020)

Herptology said:


> You can get custom built enclosures up to as big as you want lol
> 
> Like 12ftx12x12 if u want
> 
> For ackies pairyou would need 5x2x3



Wher do recommend getting the custom enclosures from?


----------



## Herpetology (Aug 24, 2020)

Joshherp said:


> Wher do recommend getting the custom enclosures from?



Find an enclosure maker, I use Medusa’s reptile

But there’s reptile cribs, sun valley pythons, KR enclosure


----------



## Joshherp (Aug 24, 2020)

Herptology said:


> Find an enclosure maker, I use Medusa’s reptile
> 
> But there’s reptile cribs, sun valley pythons, KR enclosure


 thanks but I think these are all non wa companies


----------



## murrindindi (Aug 25, 2020)

Herptology said:


> You can get custom built enclosures up to as big as you want lol
> 
> Like 12ftx12x12 if u want
> 
> For ackies pairyou would need 5x2x3



Hi for an adult pair of V. acanthurus a MINIMUM enclosure size would be 180L x 75W x 90h (cm) no matter what some of the "breeders" suggest (e;g a 120 x 60 x 60 cm is "all they need").


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Aug 26, 2020)

Interestingly, a 120 cm x 120 cm enclosure has a floor space of 1.44 sq metres, while a 180 cm by 75 cm floor area is 1.35 sq metres. The difference is primarily in height - 60 cm high vs 90 cm high. However, I personally would prefer the longer, narrower shape as it is going to provide more accessible viewing of the occupants and allows for a better transitioning of the environment provided if you want to do a naturalistic décor. For example rock outcrop to sand dune.

I made some enquiries and there is no outlet in Perth that sells enclosures of that size. Nor are there any dedicated reptile enclosure builders. As I see it that basically leaves you with three options:

1. Go interstate. Buy from an interstate supplier of ready built enclosures of that size. If that size is not available, then contact an interstate custom builder of reptile enclosures. You will need to pay the freight of course so that needs to be figured into what it is going to cost you.
2. Keep an eye out on Gumtree and ebay for an appropriate sized enclosure.
3. Draw up a detailed design for the enclosure you want and get a local cabinet maker to build it for you.

I do know from personal experience that the last option is commonly used by herp keepers in Perth who are not into DIY and want something different from what’s commercially available. I’ve never enquired about what it cost them but I reckon it is safe to assume, utilising a decent trades person it is likely the cheapest option for a custom build. 

Before you launch into anything, I strongly recommend that you locate a pair of ackies for sale and put down a holding deposit. There’s bugger all available for sale in WA at the moment.


----------



## murrindindi (Aug 27, 2020)

Bluetongue1 said:


> Interestingly, a 120 cm x 120 cm enclosure has a floor space of 1.44 sq metres, while a 180 cm by 75 cm floor area is 1.35 sq metres. The difference is primarily in height - 60 cm high vs 90 cm high. However, I personally would prefer the longer, narrower shape as it is going to provide more accessible viewing of the occupants and allows for a better transitioning of the environment provided if you want to do a naturalistic décor. For example rock outcrop to sand dune.
> 
> I made some enquiries and there is no outlet in Perth that sells enclosures of that size. Nor are there any dedicated reptile enclosure builders. As I see it that basically leaves you with three options:
> 
> ...




Hi, the point of it being 90cm high is that if providing a decent depth of substrate for nesting @ around 25cm if one/both are female it will leave around 60cm above ground space, but @ 60 cm high only around 30cm!? The species climbs readily and will use every cm of space if given the means, in fact even larger than the size I suggested will benefit them greatly.


----------

